# broken



## spiffybeth (Dec 22, 2007)

The advance mechanism on my Minolta X-370 doesn't work anymore.

Should I replace the camera and find one on ebay?  Fixing it will cost me $110?

I don't know what to do!


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 22, 2007)

There's no way to buy just the part on ebay?  It should be around somewhere...I shouldn't think the mechanism is too expensive?  I'm not sure exactly how yours works, though...


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 22, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> The advance mechanism on my Minolta X-370 doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Should I replace the camera and find one on ebay? Fixing it will cost me $110?
> 
> I don't know what to do!


 
Sorry to hear that! At $110 a pop for a fix up I think you'd be better off by looking for another body on eBay.

However, try a few things before you discard it. First, check for the battery to see if it's fresh or not. The camera should tell you whether it's full or discharged (if you have a manual, look to see how you check for the battery power). 

And again, some older SLRs freeze by non activity. I had a Canon A1 that I revived by simply cleaning some parts with Naphta. If you're genuinely interested in trying to revive your Minolta, PM me and I'll give directions to you in detail on how to do it.


----------

